# Irrational thought re; mix-up of DH's swimmers in IUI?



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi... DH and I are booked to do our first IUI in November.

One of my many Qs for our cons appt next week is: "How do you ensure that it's my DH's sperm you're basting me with, and not someone else's?" 



Has anyone else had such an irrational thought??  

What do clinics do to avoid a possible mix-up, and / or reassure you that it's the right sample?

thx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I can assure you you aren't alone & also that every precaution is taken to label sperm samples as soon as you hand them in, they are usually double checked by 2 staff too. In our hossie we did the sample at home & took it in to the lab & handed it over, it was actually the only sample in that morning so I am absolutely sure we got the right one. Mind you both DH & I have dark hair (DH has black hair) & dark eyes but my DS is dark blonde & blue eyed  - I wondered for a while but then realised my mum was blue eyed & DH is a greeny hazel colour which gentically is more likely to result in blue eyed children


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi kd,

I had these thoughts too. I'm quite lucky that my hospital only does IUI and the appointment times don't overlap so we've always collected ours before the 2nd sample person of the day has arrived.
However we always get a sheet that shows that 2 people have signed to each of the washing stages. DH's ID is checked when giving in and collecting   too.

Good luck for your consultant appointment   


PompeyD


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks ladies - I feel much better now!

PW - loved the story about your blue-eyed blonde DS 

Pompey - really hoping to read a    from you today


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

**** have strict guidelines on sperm and egg handling in order to register clinics and they check them out every year to ensure the procedure and diublechecking is being followed- honestly I've never had that thought!


----------

